
Taking the edge off rant mode by making readers pass a quiz before commenting - ingve
http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/03/this-site-is-taking-the-edge-off-rant-mode-by-making-readers-pass-a-quiz-before-commenting/
======
grappler
Fitting that nobody is commenting here

